# Congrats guys



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You played better than we did. You deserved to win, I wanted to say that as a Mavs fan, to make sure there is no bitterness like there was after the Houston series. Thanks for a great series.

Good luck against San Antonio. I hate Phoenix (sorry lol) , but I hate San Antonio more, and there is no shame in losing to the WC champions (or even more) if you win.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Same here. You guys had better takeout San Antonio.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Same here. You guys had better takeout San Antonio.


only if JJ is back by then. In that case, i don't think the current Spurs with the 70--80% Duncan can stop the Suns.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is the most exciting game ever for me. 

Hats off to Terry. 

But Nash... oh my, oh my. Whoever says he isn't the MVP...should just go to HEll. 

The only bad thing is this is OT... a lot of energy drained... and the game starts on Sunday.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats to you guys man i hope you guys take the title because I am not a Spurs fan but Nash is THE MVP that was the most stupid move not matching the Suns offer. Nash did it all we didnt leave him open he created he got shots for his teammates he did it all.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Inability to score on a consistent basis killed the Mavs in this series and lack of defense. But you guys killed us. Oh yea the Mavs fans we cant forget about the bet we have to change our Aviatar.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Inability to score on a consistent basis killed the Mavs in this series and lack of defense. But you guys killed us. Oh yea the Mavs fans we cant forget about the bet we have to change our Aviatar.


LOL first i heard of this bet! Good idea.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Inability to score on a consistent basis killed the Mavs in this series and lack of defense. But you guys killed us. Oh yea the Mavs fans we cant forget about the bet we have to change our Aviatar.


Well at least the Houston fans still have to carry ours.


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

This goes without saying, but you guys have an amazing LEADER in Nash. The way he high-fives everyone, even if they screw up is what kept everyone's spirits up in Game 6. I hope you get Joe back for the playoffs and score some points against SA =). 

-A Nets Fan who wishes Kidd could score like Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I posted this int he game thread, but I'll post it here...


wow, what an emotional win to me for us to pull this one out. it was like a roller coaster that game/series of emotion. I dont know what to say right now other than, dallas you guys are tough. what a great series. The better team this yr won. I know we'll continue to hear from you next yr.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Great game by the Suns. Came out and finished them off when they needed it most.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> I posted this int he game thread, but I'll post it here...
> 
> 
> wow, what an emotional win to me for us to pull this one out. it was like a roller coaster that game/series of emotion. I dont know what to say right now other than, dallas you guys are tough. what a great series. The better team this yr won. I know we'll continue to hear from you next yr.


I literally can't talk now... 'cause I was yelling 

NAAAASSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH so loud that I hurt my vocal chord. Damn. 

LOL 

I almost had heart attacks 10 times especially the last 3pt Nash took. It looked bad from the camera angle...but IT WENT IN!!! 

This is by far the most exciting playoff game I've watched, well, for me at least. LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I literally can't talk now... 'cause I was yelling
> 
> NAAAASSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH so loud that I hurt my vocal chord. Damn.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my throat was hurting a bit before cuz I was yelling as well. Especially when we came back down from 16 to tie it up. Every big shot, I yelled "bang" right when it went in lol

And yeah, I was getting pissed, depressed, and happy throughout the 4th, when we had finally come back then gave it up and then Marions key 3 point play and Nash 3. Wow so much happened. We found a way to win like we had done all yr in close games. I hope we bring everything against San Antonio because we will need it.

You notice Nash played most of the 3rd it seemed and all of the 4th qrter and OT? He was still hitting BIG shots.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, my throat was hurting a bit before cuz I was yelling as well. Especially when we came back down from 16 to tie it up. Every big shot, I yelled "bang" right when it went in lol
> 
> And yeah, I was getting pissed, depressed, and happy throughout the 4th, when we had finally come back then gave it up and then Marions key 3 point play and Nash 3. Wow so much happened. We found a way to win like we had done all yr in close games. I hope we bring everything against San Antonio because we will need it.
> 
> You notice Nash played most of the 3rd it seemed and all of the 4th qrter and OT? He was still hitting BIG shots.


I knew it. Notice I told you at halftime. I'm a guru. :swammi: 

No, seriously - I see a big difference between those teams, and it probably has more to do with Nash than anything. Cuban bought a team that has tried to come together - especially after the failed experiment of last year; Nash is what we needed.

But that was not the Steve Nash we knew. He has never, ever played at this level before.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Well at least the Houston fans still have to carry ours.


Did you change to Suns icon?? :clap: 

Is that one of those bets? lol 

Well, congrat!! 


If Mavs won the series, I would have rooted for Mavs until the end.  But too bad ONE of them has to move on and this time it's Suns. 

I am sure Mavs will still be elite next year.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Nash making himself an icon around the world...*

The same way Isiah won Nash over as a kid is what Nash is doing to kids around the world... I was simply floored by his performance last night.

Watching Nash last night with his performances the couple games before then, he really showed why he is the MVP in my mind. He hit shot after shot after big shot against Dallas. I mean... it's insane... 39 points, 12 assists, 9 rebounds, and clutch drives, clutch assists, clutch threes... everytime Dallas made a shot, he came down and answered. He was simply amazing. 

Stuart


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

At the beginning of the season, I was a Nash heckler. I just did not like him. but my opinion of him has changed and I recognixr him as being an amazing player and a team leader. He has proved to me in the play=offs that he deserves all the accolades that he is now receiving.

G-Force


----------

